# Jamaican holiday



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

A married couple was on holiday in Jamaica. They were touring around the
marketplace looking at the goods and such when they passed this small
sandal shop. From inside they heard the shopkeeper with a Jamaican
accent say, "You foreigners! Come in. Come into my humble shop!"

So the married couple walked in. The Jamaican said to them, "I have
some special sandals I think you would be interested in. Dey make you
wild at sex."

The wife was really interested in buying the sandals after what the
man claimed, but her husband felt he really didn't need them, being the
sex God he was.

The husband asked the man, "How could sandals make you into a sex
freak?"

The Jamaican replied, "Just try dem on, Mon."
So the husband, after some badgering from his wife, finally gave in, and
tried them on.

As soon as he slipped them onto his feet, he got this wild look in his
eyes, something his wife hadn't seen in many years! In the blink of an
eye, the husband grabbed the Jamaican, bent him violently over a table,
yanked down his pants, ripped down his own pants, and grabbed a firm
hold of the Jamaican's hips.

The Jamaican then began screaming, "You got dem on the wrong feet!
You got dem on the wrong feet!".


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

